# burton boots, never summer board



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

SO I am looking at buying a never summer legacy board 159 cm, i am 6'3 180 lbs and i wear size 13 boots, i am failry new to snowboarding yet so if anyone could offer me an opinion on if this would be a good board for me or not. I plan to do mostly just cruising down the mountain for the next few years, no stunts or jumps or anything really with this board. Ive heard this particular board is pretty stiff but built like a tank and they come with a 3 year warrenty. Also i am looking at a pair of burton moto boots to go with the board. If anyone has personal experience with this board or these boots please let me know, i would greatly appreciate it, thanks.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

moto boots are the most basic you can get
buy it get better then upgrade


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

i wouldnt worry about it being too basic for this guy kirk:cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

I think the Never Summer Legacy would be a good board for you. It's a freeride board and Never Summer is known to make some quality products. If you look around, you can find the 07 Legacies for about 350 bucks or less.

As for boots- go to a shop and try on as many as you can and go with what fits and feels best. Remember to buy about half to a whole size small, as the boot will compress and form to your foot and will "grow".

Many people claim that Burton boots only really fit into Burton bindings, so go with a boot that will fit a wide variety of bindings.

I have size 13 feet as well that are relatively wide, and I ride Salomon Symbios. I tried on a ton of boots, and the Symbios felt best. They're known to be some of the most cost-effective boots on the market and I love mine to death.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

the legacy is by far the most bomb proof board I've ridden. Super damp so it's great for all conditions. It won't chatter in the chunder. I've bent the rail under the back binding pounding rocks and I've torn the base out to the rail, but the rail and sidewall are still perfectly tight. Not the liveliest board. Tank is a good description. But the best freeride stick I own.

Also the flex is more on the mid side, they actually list it as a freestyle board, but it's not buttery at all. good pipe board.

cheers


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

Definitely a killer board, you'll have it for a long time. Never Summer has one of the best warranties in the industry. They are overbuilt, and unless you beat the snot out of them purposely you won't break them. As far as the boots, I've never tried them, but have a set of older Burton Ion's and I love them. Did you find a set of bindings yet ? Or are you still looking.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

I had Rulers a while back - used them with Drake bindings. No problem fitting in. Biggest problem you will have with these boots as with most of cheap boots is softness - i.e. your ankles will hate you. When you carve a tight turn or twist your board (like when you crash) soft boots let that extra dose of "hurt" slam you in the foot.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

I learned a long time ago to buy the best boots you can. Buy a cheaper board, and bindings. But don't let your feet suffer with cheaper boots. You'll have a bad time, and your feet will be killing you.


----------

